# Is there any love for Armytek on this forum?



## Optic Nerve (Jun 8, 2012)

Armytek seems to make pretty decent flashlights? However, I do not see that many posts about their products. I have done a search on CPF and still come up with limited posts. How come? Is there no love for their lights? I bought a Viking X, and I happen to think it is one of my best lights now. It is lightweight, simple to use, extremely bright on one 18650, and seems very durable. Now, the Klarus XT-11 on the other hand has many posts. It is a very similar flashlight, but has a different type of tail switch. I know from reading the posts that people like this tail switch because it gives them quick access to the tactical strobe. But, I really want to know how many people including LEO's actually use tactical strobe in their daily use of their light? It seems to me the more buttons there are on a tail switch the higher chance of mechanical failure and the higher possibility of pushing the wrong button during a critical situation. Am I wrong? So, the two questions that I would like to know are:
1. Is there any love for Armytek? What do you think of their lights? Have you seen their predator video? You would think nothing can stop this light. Now that I have Viking X, I think it is an awesome light for the price. Simple to use and very bright!!
2. Do LEO's or civillians actually use tactical strobe to subdue the bad guy or stop unruley dogs.......


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jun 8, 2012)

Optic Nerve said:


> 2. Do LEO's or civillians actually use tactical strobe to subdue the bad guy or stop unruley dogs.......



I have no experience with Armytek, so I won't comment on question 1.

As for the second question, the answer is no. Don't get me started about strobes...


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 8, 2012)

Listen, I am not trying to incite anything. Shane 45 1911, please tell me about strobes. Atleast your opinion. Thanks


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, search "strobes". There is MORE than enough information. 

Seriously, don't get me started...


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 8, 2012)

Listen, I have done plenty reading on strobes. I was just curious to your opinion. Thanks.
By the way I used to Live in Toronto. Great City!!


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jun 8, 2012)

Then you have seen my opinion.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a Predator in Cool White and it freaking rocks. I used to have two of them


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 8, 2012)

No, I haven't. Send me the link and i will read it.


----------



## yowzer (Jun 8, 2012)

I played around with a Predator at a CPF meetup and fell in love. I'm lusting after one of the high CRI versions now... it's just a case of  for why I don't have one yet.


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 8, 2012)

yowzer said:


> I played around with a Predator at a CPF meetup and fell in love. I'm lusting after one of the high CRI versions now... it's just a case of  for why I don't have one yet.



What was the thing you liked about it the most?


----------



## skyfire (Jun 8, 2012)

i have a predator 2.0 with high cri xp-g. 
ive never put it into any kind of serious use, occasionally i use the firefly modes to get around in the middle of the night, and i shine it at neighborhood trees because it throws so well.
but ive had the light for over a year, and still have it shows how much i like it. its like my ultimate "toy" light, but useful too 

to me, armytek being a smaller company has been slow coming out with new models, sometime ago they said they were working on an EDC model which takes 18650 with a variable ring. i dont know what happened with it, but its not talked about much anymore.
one good thing about armytek being a smaller company is that they seem to pay more attention to detail. the predator design has many things done right.


----------



## yowzer (Jun 8, 2012)

Optic Nerve said:


> What was the thing you liked about it the most?



It felt even more solidly built than a Surefire. The incredibly super low modes it's capable of. The sheer programmability and customization of it appeals to my inner geek. The UI. That it's available with a high CRI LED.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 8, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> LOL, search "strobes". There is MORE than enough information.
> 
> Seriously, don't get me started...



Strobe is great if you're a tactical mall ninja.


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 8, 2012)

skyfire said:


> to me, armytek being a smaller company has been slow coming out with new models, sometime ago they said they were working on an EDC model which takes 18650 with a variable ring. i dont know what happened with it, but its not talked about much anymore.


ArmyTek puts out a great light and are pretty good with warranty work and responding to questions (via PM, email). I do find it odd that ArmyTek has not made any new posts, nor responded to questions in threads under their sub-forum over in the Market Place since March. Hope to see more of a presence from them (and some new lights too!).


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 10, 2012)

I was kinda of wondering the same thing! Now they have this online store called Shop Armytek. I wonder if that has anything to do ith it?


----------



## tobrien (Jun 10, 2012)

Optic Nerve said:


> I was kinda of wondering the same thing! Now they have this online store called Shop Armytek. I wonder if that has anything to do ith it?


shop.armytek.com right? it's theirs


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 10, 2012)

tobrien said:


> shop.armytek.com right? it's theirs



yes, that is correct.


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember a few months ago interest peaked in terms of talk of their products, but now, I guess it cooled down a bit since they haven't released anything yet. I didn't even know there was a 2012 Predator because they never opened a thread on its release. But if you're asking if they're good lights, then heck yeah, no question about it.

Cheers


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2012)

They have nice lights and I really want one, but they are hard to get in Europe. I don't know any store here that sells them. Can of course order in USA or China, but than I can have fees from dutch customs.


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a Predator in hand at a local retailer a couple of weeks ago, the latest version w/grip ring and I have to say it's a very well made light. One of those "it feels right" type of lights. They only had the the 1C tint in stock and I found it too cool for me and I usually don't mind cool! After reading the "Predator Tints" thread by LightForce many times(thank you LightForce! I can't imagine the work involved,kudos to you sir) I wasn't surprised by what I observed. The retailer thought it looked okay until I showed him the tint of the Lumintop TD15 I had with me, which has a snow-white tint. "I see what you mean" he replied.
They may get the S2 w/2T tint in stock and if they do I'll be going back!


----------



## eg1977 (Jun 10, 2012)

The complicated programming has kept me from buying a Predator.

I would like to get my hands on a Viking S.


----------



## LGT (Jun 10, 2012)

Sometimes a light you think is due for a rapid rise on CPF just never takes off. I won't mention any makes or models, but some brands just don't get as much recognition as others, even though their lights are equal or better then those that get all sorts of chatter. I like my Teks because of how they can be programmed, as well as being used at factory specs. Just because a light has 40 modes, doesn't mean they must all be used to make it a good light The anodizing is superb, and the double o-rings is an extra not many other manufacturers will do. Throw is excellent, and the color from the high CRI is really close to my SF incans. IMO, from what I've used them for, they're wicked durable.


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 10, 2012)

LGT said:


> Sometimes a light you think is due for a rapid rise on CPF just never takes off. I won't mention any makes or models, but some brands just don't get as much recognition as others, even though their lights are equal or better then those that get all sorts of chatter. I like my Teks because of how they can be programmed, as well as being used at factory specs. Just because a light has 40 modes, doesn't mean they must all be used to make it a good light The anodizing is superb, and the double o-rings is an extra not many other manufacturers will do. Throw is excellent, and the color from the high CRI is really close to my SF incans. IMO, from what I've used them for, they're wicked durable.



True that, +1


----------



## A10K (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm planning on buying a Predator/programmable as soon as they have an XM-L or Nichia 219 version. Between the programming and durability, I want a flashlight I'll never outgrow.
(I have nothing against the XP-G version, but I'm trying to find some line to draw to limit my purchases).


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 12, 2012)

After talking to Armytek, it turns out that the Viking X and Viking S models do not have the redundant circuitry to help make them fail safe like the Predator model. That is a real BUMMER!!


----------



## rhop (Jun 12, 2012)

I have one of the early ones that I like a lot. Its narrow beam can be an advantage in the woods here where I live. There is less back scatter from all the foliage that might spoil your night vision. (Especially when you're trying to see what's attached to the two glowing eyes at the end of a heavily treed road.) The glow of the firefly mode is nice for a night light in a strange sleeping place, be it a motel room or a tent, and it doesn't wear the battery down appreciably. With all the output levels available, there is no need to waste extra lumens and battery life on a task. It resides in the console of my truck, along with a couple of extra batteries and a dc charger. I use it several time per week taking the cats for a walk at night.


----------



## Erzengel (Jun 13, 2012)

Until now I didn't know that there are flashlights with a redundant circuitry. Either Armyteks electronics are very unreliable and need this redundancy or it is a waste of money!


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 13, 2012)

Erzengel said:


> Until now I didn't know that there are flashlights with a redundant circuitry. Either Armyteks electronics are very unreliable and need this redundancy or it is a waste of money!



I would kindly beg to differ. I have the Predator and both Vikings, and I can tell you now, I trust these lights more than anything else, not that I don't like my other ones. They just feel very solid and the Predator has its electronics inside some shock resistant metal capsule. Outside, it looks awesome and tough, very unique look. But inside, I find I has extremely advanced features I've never seen before on any light. First, programmability, which allows you to customize it completely up to you( many mistake this feature for complicated UI, don't), number of modes, strobe, SOS, .01 lumen low modes, FLAT regulation (this is a big one), STEP or SEMI, and it just blows my mind. 

I see your point on the back up circuit, that's only, I imagine, if light gets shot at, fragged at, bombed at and skydives without a parachute and the main electronics (in the unlikely event) give way, THEN, the backup circuit takes over, but IIRC, you only have the firefly mode for 100 days.

Cheers


----------



## tobrien (Jun 13, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> I would kindly beg to differ. I have the Predator and both Vikings, and I can tell you now, I trust these lights more than anything else, not that I don't like my other ones. They just feel very solid and the Predator has its electronics inside some shock resistant metal capsule. Outside, it looks awesome and tough, very unique look. But inside, I find I has extremely advanced features I've never seen before on any light. First, programmability, which allows you to customize it completely up to you( many mistake this feature for complicated UI, don't), number of modes, strobe, SOS, .01 lumen low modes, FLAT regulation (this is a big one), STEP or SEMI, and it just blows my mind.
> 
> I see your point on the back up circuit, that's only, I imagine, if light gets shot at, fragged at, bombed at and skydives without a parachute and the main electronics (in the unlikely event) give way, THEN, the backup circuit takes over, but IIRC, you only have the firefly mode for 100 days.
> 
> Cheers



This guy gets it


----------



## rhop (Jun 14, 2012)

Erzengel said:


> Until now I didn't know that there are flashlights with a redundant circuitry. Either Armyteks electronics are very unreliable and need this redundancy or it is a waste of money!



Armytek says that the Predator has "doubled critical electrical circuits". They also call it a "reserve circuit" in the event of a main circuit failure that creates an emergency situation. You'll have the Firefly mode available for many days, even with a half-charged battery. It is dim (0.1 lumen), but you'll have light that will allow you to do some tasks, or walk slowly. This is analogous to the way many automobile manufactures deal with some parts failures.

Cars with electronically controlled engines or transmissions often have built-in "limp home" modes in the event of a component failure. These modes limit engine speed or transmission gearing for safety reasons, or to limit damage; however, the vehicle can be driven. You won't go fast in first or second gear, but you have a good chance of getting off a freeway or into a service facility. I would say that automobile manufactures don't include these limp home modes because they build very unreliable engines or transmissions. Rather, they recognize that some engine or transmission components will fail, and instead of leaving their customer's vehicle inoperable, they allow it to be driven slowly.

I'd prefer to have a dim flashlight than to be left completely in the dark in an emergency situation. I applaud Armytek for thinking of their customers' wellbeing by including a reserve circuit.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jun 14, 2012)

Optic Nerve said:


> 2. Do LEO's or civillians actually use tactical strobe to subdue the bad guy or stop unruley dogs.......


I know that some law enforcement officers do receive training on the use of strobe in tactical situations, but its actual effectiveness is a subject of much debate.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Jun 14, 2012)

Actually, the answer in regard to strobes is yes. I have used a strobe many times to stop bar fights, and to to disorient a person then take control of them. Its not every days but it works.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just ordered my Predator V2. lookin forward to it.


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with you rhop. How many flashlights do you know of that have redundant circuitry? That is a really neat feature and posasibly lifesaving!! I wish other light manufactures would take a hint from armytek and build that feature into their lights.


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 14, 2012)

jvc55349 said:


> Just ordered my Predator V2. lookin forward to it.



Where did you buy it from jvc55439? I am just wondering. Light junction seems to have the best deal on the Predator. What configuration did you get?


----------



## Ragnar66 (Jun 14, 2012)

straight from Armytek in Canada. Gold cren bezel......


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you get the neutral LED or High CRI?


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mmm, he hasn't posted since then opticnerve, maybe he's enjoying it too much?


----------



## Optic Nerve (Nov 18, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Mmm, he hasn't posted since then opticnerve, maybe he's enjoying it too much?



I think you are correct Firelord!


----------



## Optic Nerve (Nov 18, 2012)

By the way is anybody getting a Predator for the holidays? If so, why are you chosing this particular light as opposed to all the other lights that you may have the ability to purchase?


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 18, 2012)

Optic Nerve said:


> By the way is anybody getting a Predator for the holidays? If so, why are you chosing this particular light as opposed to all the other lights that you may have the ability to purchase?


First off, finally! An active thread dedicated to armytek!
:thumbup:

I got mine last week and I must say, this is the ultimate light for me! I had my sights set on this light and not on anything else primarily because of its programmability, durability, quality, looks and beam profile. The doubled circuits also played a major role since it makes this light absolutely reliable. There's also an actual thermal sensor to prevent overheating, flat runtime tech and other stabilization options which no other manufacturer offers. No other light is as feature-rich as the predator. This makes it the perfect light for me. 

I could've bought a more powerful light for its price but this one is programmable so I didn't really care so much for the lumen count. But lo and behold, it throws farther than my 1000 lumen xm-l thrower. 

Firefly/micro modes can be set to as low as 0.1 lumen (good for 120 days) to 1.5 lumens. I know, 0.1 sounds barely useful but believe me, it's very usable. It's the mode I use when going to the bathroom in the middle of the night. The optics are really that good, very efficient to actually throw 0.1 lumens to make it usable. 

I enjoyed configuring this light since you can really set it anyway you want. Mine has a tactical ui for the first line and a survival ui on the second line. 

Almost forgot to mention, it also has a built-in battery voltage meter and low battery warning. Very handy features for me.


----------



## lightdelight (Nov 18, 2012)

If I could justify buying another light it would be the Predator. My surefire would hate me though.


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a high CRI predator, what a solid light. When you take it in hand you feel like you could smash a hole in a wall with it.

When I first got mine I was quite new to all this and it took a back burner, the high CRI and mediocre output didn't have the wow factor. I alway thought it felt amazing, the finish is the best I've ever felt. As most people know, it's only after a while that you start getting into high CRI and customisable low modes in this game.


----------



## think2x (Nov 18, 2012)

This is one complicated light, more-so than an HDS even. I carried mine for a while but it's just a bit large for my left front pocket and I don't have a holster I like for it. I ended up programming it to dual single modes, Tighten for MAX and Loosen for STROBE and mounting it on the 500.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 18, 2012)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I know that some law enforcement officers do receive training on the use of strobe in tactical situations, but its actual effectiveness is a subject of much debate.



This. On military or LEO specific forums, there is heavy debate on the subject. Some people swear by it, others not so much.

Personally, I haven't checked out their offerings and I have no intention to do so - mostly because using the word "Army" in their name offends me. Irrational, I know, but there it is.


----------



## Brasso (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm particularly turned off by the cheesy gold bezel. The rear tactical clicky that's coverd by a tailstand shroud, yet also has a finger grip ring, which makes no sense at all. Additionally, I wouldn't use a multi mode chinese light for serious business anyway. 

Not saying it's not well made, but it certainly isn't well thought out as an actual tactical light. Appears more Mall Ninja-ish to me.

And then there's the name, as stated above. As if the Army would ever approve such a thing.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 19, 2012)

i'm absolutely in love with my XP-G Predator i've had (2012 model) but I wanna try out an XP-G2 model real soon and maybe get a barracuda, too. 

does anyone know if the Barracuda has the same menus, etc. as the Predator?

also does the XP-G2 Predator come close to, say the thrunite throwers of the same size in terms of sheer throw?


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 19, 2012)

Brasso said:


> I'm particularly turned off by the cheesy gold bezel. The rear tactical clicky that's coverd by a tailstand shroud, yet also has a finger grip ring, which makes no sense at all. Additionally, I wouldn't use a multi mode chinese light for serious business anyway.
> 
> Not saying it's not well made, but it certainly isn't well thought out as an actual tactical light. Appears more Mall Ninja-ish to me.
> 
> And then there's the name, as stated above. As if the Army would ever approve such a thing.



I'm not a great fan of the gold, I have the black bits on mine.

I guess the name comes from the development, supposedly Russian Army input.

Is it made in china then? Carefully worded details on their website..

"*The flashlight is developed and engineered by Armytek Optoelectronics Inc., Canada. Made with USA and Japan electronics components. During development, ideas and suggestions from European and Russian engineers, Special Forces and experienced hunters were used to the full extent."


*


----------



## LGT (Nov 19, 2012)

I have two Predators, one high cri, one cool white, and a Viking S. While the Predators can be a chore to program, once you get them to your liking, they're really nice to use. The high cri is so close to my Surefire incans that one would be hard pressed to tell the difference. The Viking S and new cool white Predator were sent to me for free because of the delay in response as to problems with my first Predator. I guess there was some type of turnover in the CS department, but I digress. The new lights work quite well. And while I probably wouldn't have bought the Viking, it's ease of us, nice throw and cool beam color, has made it one of my favorites.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 19, 2012)

Eh. Marketing tripe like "Input from xyz military, LEO, special ops ninjas, and my cousin George" usually raises a red flag with me. If for no other reason than just because someone does a job, or can claim organizational affiliation, doesn't mean they actually know what they're talking about.

It's an issue that has been raised in the "tactical aftermarket" circles with products being created and marketed by folks capitalizing on their experience to sell a product they claim to be the next, best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 19, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't defend a manufacturer or dealer unless I really feel they are worth defending. ArmyTek, as funky as it may sound, is by far one of the best companies out there IMHO. It is not made in China, if you don't like gold there is always black or silver, but I can't really defend their name, that's just a matter of personal preference. 

Not looking into them because of a name, however, is a bit ridiculous. 

Cheers


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ +1 



Brasso said:


> I'm particularly turned off by the cheesy gold bezel. The rear tactical clicky that's coverd by a tailstand shroud, yet also has a finger grip ring, which makes no sense at all. Additionally, I wouldn't use a multi mode chinese light for serious business anyway.
> 
> Not saying it's not well made, but it certainly isn't well thought out as an actual tactical light. Appears more Mall Ninja-ish to me.
> 
> And then there's the name, as stated above. As if the Army would ever approve such a thing.



Man, China is getting a lot of slack these days. Just what is it about China that makes em so bad at manufacturing? Is it because of cheap labor? Frankly, I have a lot of things that are made there and I'm not complaining. I have lights that are made there and they seem well done. People need to open their mind. 

Oh, and by the way, the predator's v2 tailcap has been revised.


----------



## LGT (Nov 19, 2012)

TMedina said:


> This. On military or LEO specific forums, there is heavy debate on the subject. Some people swear by it, others not so much.
> 
> Personally, I haven't checked out their offerings and I have no intention to do so - mostly because using the word "Army" in their name offends me. Irrational, I know, but there it is.


 I'm just wondering why "Army" being used in their name offends you? I'm not trying to be confrontational, just curious.:thinking:


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 19, 2012)

LGT said:


> I'm just wondering why "Army" being used in their name offends you? I'm not trying to be confrontational, just curious.:thinking:



+1


----------



## TMedina (Nov 19, 2012)

No confrontation assumed - and it's a perfectly fair question.

Irritation at the name
It implies some sort of association with the Army - for me, that would be the U.S. Army. As someone pointed out, it appears to be referencing the Russian military, but that doesn't change my innate dislike of "quality by association" marketing. It's trying to promote the product by name recognition and association rather than the quality of the product itself, in my opinion. In much the same fashion you can't throw a rock without bouncing off at least three different variations of "xyz-fire brand flashlights". 

It's very similar to products that market themselves as "the number one product used by military personnel". What the freak? And in four years of active duty time, I've never even heard of your product or company...why? 

Tactical multi-modes
I can't speak for Brasso, but I wouldn't use a multi-mode light as a tactical light - Chinese made or not. And that's another gripe about marketing in general, not specifically directed at ArmyTek - "tactical" is a buzzword slapped on anything and just about everything. I swear I have a tactical bottle opener around here somewhere.

I'll refrain from re-visiting old rants about "what tactical means to me", but suffice it to say, multi-modes and new companies without a track record aren't on the list. Again, for me - your mileage may vary.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Nov 19, 2012)

I only wish I bought the Predator sooner ! This light can be programmed to whatever combinations of modes you want from 1 to 15. With or without disco. All high or low modes or anywhere in between. As far as other Armytek models, I don't know. 
With the recent explosion of brands of flashlights, maybe Armytek has been overlooked. The company should come up with a couple more models of lights for different markets.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 19, 2012)

Lou Minescence said:


> With the recent explosion of brands of flashlights, maybe Armytek has been overlooked. The company should come up with a couple more models of lights for different markets.



agreed on both points.

i'd love to see an EDC style ArmyTek


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 19, 2012)

TMedina said:


> No confrontation assumed - and it's a perfectly fair question.
> 
> Irritation at the name
> It implies some sort of association with the Army - for me, that would be the U.S. Army. As someone pointed out, it appears to be referencing the Russian military, but that doesn't change my innate dislike of "quality by association" marketing. It's trying to promote the product by name recognition and association rather than the quality of the product itself, in my opinion. In much the same fashion you can't throw a rock without bouncing off at least three different variations of "xyz-fire brand flashlights".
> ...



But isn't Armytek a Canadian-based company? How can the US or Russian military be associated with that? As far as I know, Canada has its own military... 

Another thing, the Predator can be programmed to become a single-mode light. In case you didn't know. 

Anyway, to each his own, I guess. Everyone's entitled to his/her own opinion so I'll just leave it at that.



tobrien said:


> i'm absolutely in love with my XP-G Predator i've had (2012 model) but I wanna try out an XP-G2 model real soon and maybe get a barracuda, too.
> 
> does anyone know if the Barracuda has the same menus, etc. as the Predator?



I looked at the Barracuda and it doesn't seem to have the same features as the Predator. I think its menu system is similar to the Vikings. I'd highly recommend the xp-g2 Predator. Totally love mine and I think it's the best purchase I've made with regards to lights. 

I did notice a slight flaw in the Predators though... I was cleaning mine since the black stuff in the threads really annoy me. I washed everything with mild soap and water. When I took out the o-rings and wiped them dry (very gently), I noticed they seemed a little warped... All four of them. I'm not sure though if this is the fault of the included Nyogel 760G as I did read some threads about the blackening of silicone grease... Does anyone here have the same warped o-ring on the Predator?


----------



## TMedina (Nov 19, 2012)

See Autotech's post, #48. Canadian company, with input from yada-yada-yada.

And even if they didn't mean to imply association with the US Army, but rather the Canadian, it doesn't change the initial association in my mind. And as a start-up with no formal military affiliation, I still object to the name on the grounds outlined above.

Programmable? I wouldn't stake my life on it. It's automatically become more complicated than strictly necessary - more complicated means more to go wrong. I'll stick to something as reliable and as simple as possible.

Of course - as noted, your mileage may vary wildly from my own.


----------



## Optic Nerve (Nov 20, 2012)

Brasso said:


> I'm particularly turned off by the cheesy gold bezel. The rear tactical clicky that's coverd by a tailstand shroud, yet also has a finger grip ring, which makes no sense at all. Additionally, I wouldn't use a multi mode chinese light for serious business anyway.
> 
> Not saying it's not well made, but it certainly isn't well thought out as an actual tactical light. Appears more Mall Ninja-ish to me.
> 
> And then there's the name, as stated above. As if the Army would ever approve such a thing.



I had the same reservations that you and Tmedina have stated, but I took a chance and purchased the Viking X X-ml. I have to say it is one of the best lights that I have. It is lightweight , feels good in hand, bright, great throw, and just the right size hot-spot and spill. I have multiple lights to compare with which include surefire, maglite, Fenix, Peak, Foursevens,Nitecore, Eagletac.... All I can say is that I also had reservations and I took a chance and I got lucky. As the old saying goes you cannot judge a book by its cover.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 20, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> I'm not sure though if this is the fault of the included Nyogel 760G as I did read some threads about the blackening of silicone grease... Does anyone here have the same warped o-ring on the Predator?



Yes, the lubrication will turn dark after a few turns if the threads are bare, I noticed the same thing happened to my BC40 and LD20 as well. I guess it is inevitable, something about aluminium dust if I remember correctly. Nyogel is too thick for the head to turn smoothly on mine, so I switched to Nano-Oil 85 wt.

Also, the o-rings at the tail end of my V2.0 Predator warped too - popped out of their grooves when the tail cap was being tightened. I had to push them back all around with my finger nail while tightening the tail cap bit by bit. I left the tail cap untouched for a few days and the o-rings strangely became "obedient" again. The o-rings at the head had no such problem though. :thinking:


----------



## TMedina (Nov 20, 2012)

Optic Nerve said:


> I had the same reservations that you and Tmedina have stated, but I took a chance and purchased the Viking X X-ml. I have to say it is one of the best lights that I have. It is lightweight , feels good in hand, bright, great throw, and just the right size hot-spot and spill. I have multiple lights to compare with which include surefire, maglite, Fenix, Peak, Foursevens,Nitecore, Eagletac.... All I can say is that I also had reservations and I took a chance and I got lucky. As the old saying goes you cannot judge a book by its cover.



Which is funny because I can and quite often do. The sillier the cover art, the less likely I am to enjoy the book.

Even ignoring my dislike of the name, the lack of history in the company and its products, I still object to the technical elements of the light. 

I swear I didn't drop into this thread strictly to bash the subject of the thread, but it just doesn't fill any sort of niche for me.


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 20, 2012)

You seem to be very strongly against the light, which is odd as it's one of the toughest out there, regardless of who/what it's associated with!

Maybe, just maybe it might have been developed in conjunction with the military.

If you like quality and durability you'd love a predator.

You don't by any chance like surefire do you! ;-)


----------



## TMedina (Nov 20, 2012)

AutoTech said:


> You seem to be very strongly against the light, which is odd as it's one of the toughest out there, regardless of who/what it's associated with!
> 
> Maybe, just maybe it might have been developed in conjunction with the military.



Yeah, no. Maybe in conjunction with "elements of the military" - like asking the opinions of military personnel. But I'll let you in on a secret - wearing a uniform doesn't make you an expert. Some knucklehead (in uniform) thought the Army's "universal camo" pattern was a good idea, after all.

If this light had been formally adopted by any organization, then I'd withdraw my objection. Until then, it's just another multi-mode with poor taste in marketing.



> If you like quality and durability you'd love a predator.



Assuming, of course, I trust your opinions on what constitutes quality and durability.



> You don't by any chance like surefire do you! ;-)



Point of fact, I do. Although I have to admit, I like my Malkoffs more. And as much as I like both brands, I also recognize that sometimes they aren't the right tools for the job and choose accordingly.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 20, 2012)

sbbsga said:


> Yes, the lubrication will turn dark after a few turns if the threads are bare, I noticed the same thing happened to my BC40 and LD20 as well. I guess it is inevitable, something about aluminium dust if I remember correctly. Nyogel is too thick for the head to turn smoothly on mine, so I switched to Nano-Oil 85 wt.
> 
> Also, the o-rings at the tail end of my V2.0 Predator warped too - popped out of their grooves when the tail cap was being tightened. I had to push them back all around with my finger nail while tightening the tail cap bit by bit. I left the tail cap untouched for a few days and the o-rings strangely became "obedient" again. The o-rings at the head had no such problem though. :thinking:



Could it be the nyogel? It's the first time I've used it and I've never had any problems with o-rings from my other lights.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 21, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Could it be the nyogel? It's the first time I've used it and I've never had any problems with o-rings from my other lights.



I have no idea because my Predator is also the first one to use Nyogel, that I know of.


----------



## BLUE LED (Nov 21, 2012)

I like the Armtek Predator XP-G2. Great throw and excellent beam profile for a single 18650 cell.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 21, 2012)

Optic Nerve said:


> 2. Do LEO's or civillians actually use tactical strobe to subdue the bad guy or stop unruley dogs.......



Yes,
Since 2007 we, Police Academie Amsterdam, developed a Tactical Light that comes on in Strobe allways. 
Together with a University and other Specialized Institutes we extensively tested and trained with over thousend police students. 
Early 2012 the Tactical Lights where ready and steadily police officers in Holland are equipped with it. 
They are trained to use this specialized TDL20 mostly in hand to hand combat. 
It has a lot of features specialy designed for Police purpose. 
Main thing is, that we try to get the best possible advantages in conflict situations.

So, when pepperspray/teargas etc is not possible, A REAL Tactical Lights can make the difference.
And I dont mean any light with a strobe. Those are just what they are intended to be, a nice light with a strobe.
Try to find the strobe mode (or side switch for that matter) when Your adrinalin level is Sky high and heartrate is over 180. 
Just grab Your TDL20 and use it. Let it drop, grab the guy and do the arrest. (Your TDL20 will stay at Your side.)

Or, if Your not a LEO, kick him in the @$%#:sick2: (he won't see it coming) and run like hell.
I hate violence, But when attacked, this is one way that deals no violence in itself.
Your attacker just has a hard time see You do Your thing.







I know lots of people see things differend. Thats OK with me.
We put over 5 Years of professional research in this. That should count for some doubt 
BTW. The TDL20 has 3 normal Light modes, but when switched off, it WILL come back in Strobe.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 21, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Yes,
> Since 2007 we, Police Academie Amsterdam, developed a Tactical Light that comes on in Strobe allways.
> Together with a University and other Specialized Institutes we extensively tested and trained with over thousend police students.
> Early 2012 the Tactical Lights where ready and steadily police officers in Holland are equipped with it.
> ...



That's a nice light you got there. Looks very interesting.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 21, 2012)

Hmm - fascinating. 

Grizzly - how do you switch modes? Is that your primary duty light? Can you share the specs with us?


----------



## Up All Night (Nov 21, 2012)

It's an Eden TDL 20 tactical torch. Goooooooogle it, lots of hits. Youtube vid as well, not in my native tongue!


----------



## TMedina (Nov 21, 2012)

Heh, kewl. I kept searching for "Netherlands Police Equipment" with no luck.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 21, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Yes,
> Since 2007 we, Police Academie Amsterdam, developed a Tactical Light that comes on in Strobe allways.
> Together with a University and other Specialized Institutes we extensively tested and trained with over thousend police students.
> Early 2012 the Tactical Lights where ready and steadily police officers in Holland are equipped with it.
> ...


That is very interesting.Thanks for the info.:thumbsup: 
Can you give us information about the strobe frequency?
My opinion is that the slow frequency strobe 2Hz or 3Hz works much better than the fast 15Hz strobe.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 22, 2012)

We wanted a tight beam, with as little spill as possible. (there always is a little)
All the blinding amount of light should be focused on the eyes of your opponent. 
You don't want the hole place lit up, including yourself and your partner. Just his face and the rest as dark as possible. 400 lm all over the place is nice, but I rather have 280 in his face.
In this small head the XML ((wide range of spill, we tried) was not the best option, so we went for the Cree XP-E R5. That 280lm worked the best.

About the strobe, 
In the end around 18hz works best for us. It had the most desorientating effect on the brain (about 400 test students). 
Under 10hz it had an increasingly annoying but more surealistic effect. 
Above 15hz the desorientating effect was strongest and above 22hz it lessend again.
So we didn't want an alternating strobe. 

When switched on, the Strobe starts full power. (push halfway is momentary and pretty deep is constant on) 
When constant on, push 1 sec. and you can cycle thru the 3 modes.
The strobe is permanently locked in memory, so after switching of it will always start in Tactical Strobe.
To prefent fails by faulthy connectors (corotion) (copper wires will heat up with these High amps), the manufactor came up with a patented mechanicle switch design (100% fail proof up till now) Photo below with the sliding Tube in Tube design.





(Yes the base of this light comes from Sunwayman, who was willing to work with us in this project)

The holster can rotated 360 degrees and locks into place firmly. 
You can switch on the light IN the holster (open on the bottom side) So You can have both hands free to work with, while Your light does its work from Your belt.
The holster can be taken of simply with one hand. So in a dark room You can stand Your holster on any flat spot, rotated the light 180 degrees and ceilingbounce the light while you work and have bothe hands free.

We train LEO's to work with the TDL20 in their "weak" hand. So the have their "weaponhand" free at all times.
Of course You can pull you're TDL20 from the holster with one hand. 



Type III hard anodise 
Tactical momentary switch at the rear 
Cree XP-E R5 LED 
4 modes: stroboscoop 18hz, continu: 280 lumen 3.5 hrs, 70 Lumen 25hrs and 10 Lumen 85hrs. 
Digital regulated 
Works on 18650 batterij 
Length: 13,5 cm 
Wide: 3,2 cm (head) 
Wide: 2,5 cm (body) 
Weight: 110 gram (excl. battery, 142 gram incl battery) 
Waterproof IPX-8 norm 

Ahhhh, Yes, and an afterburner 
In Holland, Dutch laws prefent LEO's to carry other weapons then equipped by the gouvernement.
So cranulated bezels are stricktly forbidden. Other country's, other laws, so feel free to experiment and change what ever You need.:naughty:


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 22, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> About the strobe,
> In the end around 18hz works best for us. It had the most desorientating effect on the brain (about 400 test students).
> Under 10hz it had an increasingly annoying but more surealistic effect.
> Above 15hz the desorientating effect was strongest and above 22hz it lessend again.
> So we didn't want an alternating strobe.


That's strange.I tested on me different strobes and for me 15Hz strobe is good only for dancing and momentary for signaling. 
In a slow strobe is very difficult for the eyes to adjust from dark to light.Too short time to adjust.
In fast strobe the light is turned on too frequently and no need for eyes to adjust.
You should try your strobe over me.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 22, 2012)

Then let's dance mate , better then make war.



flashlion said:


> In fast strobe the light is turned on too frequently and no need for eyes to adjust.



It is the Brain we want to desorientate my friend, not the eyes

The "out" time between 4hz to 10hz still gave a little to much "awareness" of the suroundings. 
When using the strobe from 15hz to 20hz (specialy when two LEO's approached in a wide V formation) students reported starting to feel a little dizzy and sick. (after a little to much testing ) 
2 lights where absolutely better then 1 

BTW, When You're a LEO and live near Holland, I would gladly give You a training in Tactical Lights on our Academy, more then welcom.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmm, fascinating. Is any of the research available to the general public, and in English?


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 23, 2012)

TMedina said:


> Hmm, fascinating. Is any of the research available to the general public, and in English?



Not to the public and not in English. The project papers are in Dutch.
The research is mostly done by a team of teachers on the Police Academy during a 5 year period with about 1000 police students and officers.
3 types of lessons, about 60% of the time in Hand to Hand, 30% in Car and Room-entry prcedures, 10% on the shooting range.
Also over a time periode of 5 years under real live conditions during work, with several different types of light.
Early 2012 the results where presented to the regional chiefs of Police on the annual Police Academy days.
Can't help You with more then this info.


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 23, 2012)

On the subject of Armytek.. Has anyone seen any comparison pictures between high cri and the regular led on the predator?

I've got a high cri pred with orange peel reflector, it would be interesting to see what the normal led version looks light against it. I really, really love the feel of this light and quite fancy a smooth reflector regualr colour led version.


----------



## Up All Night (Nov 23, 2012)

AutoTech,
Search "Predator Tints" Posted by LightForce. Lots of beamshots with all the tints! Awesome work by LightForce!!


----------



## TMedina (Nov 23, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Not to the public and not in English. The project papers are in Dutch.
> The research is mostly done by a team of teachers on the Police Academy during a 5 year period with about 1000 police students and officers.
> 3 types of lessons, about 60% of the time in Hand to Hand, 30% in Car and Room-entry prcedures, 10% on the shooting range.
> Also over a time periode of 5 years under real live conditions during work, with several different types of light.
> ...



Yeah, I was afraid you couldn't give any specifics. But thanks - even that little bit of information is a useful tidbit.


----------



## mjn (Nov 23, 2012)

To the OP;

Even after reading all of this thread, I'm not sure why a few have negative things to say about the Predator.

By the way... isn't brasso a kind of caustic cleaner or somethin? It fits.... :naughty:


Personally... I LIKE the gold accents. I think the name is kinda cool. (who really gives a rip about a name anyway?)
"Complicated UI"? Ok... don't use 'em! I took mine out of the box, threw in a couple 123's and never looked back. It is, without question, the best light I currently own. The beam is awesome, the throw is stellar.. it works incredibly well. So well, that I plan on getting one for my daughter.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 23, 2012)

mjn said:


> To the OP;
> 
> Even after reading all of this thread, I'm not sure why a few have negative things to say about the Predator.
> 
> ...



excellent points


----------



## tallyram (Nov 23, 2012)

Finally pulled the trigger on the Predator V2/2.0! Can't wait to try this guy out with all of the programming options. The version I purchased has the xp-g2 r5/1c. This will be a neutral tint, correct?


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 24, 2012)

tallyram said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the Predator V2/2.0! Can't wait to try this guy out with all of the programming options. The version I purchased has the xp-g2 r5/1c. This will be a neutral tint, correct?



R5 1C is cool white. R4 5B1 is the neutral white version.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 24, 2012)

mjn said:


> To the OP;
> 
> Even after reading all of this thread, I'm not sure why a few have negative things to say about the Predator.
> 
> ...



+1

Some people just have to find something to complain about


----------



## tobrien (Nov 24, 2012)

tallyram said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the Predator V2/2.0! Can't wait to try this guy out with all of the programming options. The version I purchased has the xp-g2 r5/1c. This will be a neutral tint, correct?



congratulations! 

and as sbbsga said, R5 1C is the cool white.

R5 = efficiency bin
1C = tint bin

check out this amazing chart (I have it saved on my laptop and my iPad because it's so incredibly handy): http://flashlightwiki.com/images/f/f6/Ansiwhite.jpg

that's the ANSI Cree tint chart.

As you get more lights, you may find yourself more a fan of warm(er) tints. For throwers and similar lights like our Predators, CW is what most go with for the sheer output. it's really all personal preference of course, but I find for the thrower lights (like our Preds), I prefer cool white to get more output honestly.

for "up close" floody lights, I _love_ neutral and warm. You ought to try and see if you can find a 3D tint light or warmer (warmer goes to the right, cooler goes to the left). 

welcome to the Armytek club 

p.s.: I pulled the trigger on an XP-G2 Predator just like you. I got mine last night from Light Junction and should ship out this coming week. what bezel color did you get?


----------



## tallyram (Nov 24, 2012)

tobrien said:


> congratulations!
> 
> and as sbbsga said, R5 1C is the cool white.
> 
> ...


Mine also came from LJ. I chose the black accents. I confused myself on the tints, lol. I have a Nailbender XM-L drop in that has a 3C tint. Thought it was a 1C. Oh well. Can't wait to see what this guys beam is like. I don't have much to compare it to except a couple of NB xm-l drop ins and a couple of much higher output lights. I really wanted a "tough as nails" light and the programmability mixed with the price was just to much to resist. I think the predator looks amazing on paper, just hope it lives up to the hype! I chose the predator over the G25C2 mkII because of its reputation and throw. I really wanted the Eagletac because of the awesome diffuser and flexibility of runtime, but the Predator looks like "THE LIGHT"!!!


----------



## Optic Nerve (Nov 24, 2012)

tallyram said:


> Mine also came from LJ. I chose the black accents. I confused myself on the tints, lol. I have a Nailbender XM-L drop in that has a 3C tint. Thought it was a 1C. Oh well. Can't wait to see what this guys beam is like. I don't have much to compare it to except a couple of NB xm-l drop ins and a couple of much higher output lights. I really wanted a "tough as nails" light and the programmability mixed with the price was just to much to resist. I think the predator looks amazing on paper, just hope it lives up to the hype! I chose the predator over the G25C2 mkII because of its reputation and throw. I really wanted the Eagletac because of the awesome diffuser and flexibility of runtime, but the Predator looks like "THE LIGHT"!!!



I also picked up a Gold Predator last night. I have been wanting one for almost 2 years, and I finally pulled the trigger. I can't wait till i get it!!


----------



## tallyram (Nov 24, 2012)

Is this light picky on which 18650's it'll accept? Want to pull the trigger on a couple of Redilast 3400's.


----------



## Krzyshng (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry to hijack the thread but what brand or model of holster this is? Any other alternatives or similar products? I've been using the Surefire v70 speed holster but it only allows for bezel up and cannot accept a light with a cigar ring.



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMedina (Nov 24, 2012)

If you check out the Eden TDL website, they list that same holster: ESP LHU-14 tactical torch holster.

The Surefire v85 and v85A holsters both allow for bezel down carry.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 25, 2012)

tallyram said:


> Is this light picky on which 18650's it'll accept? Want to pull the trigger on a couple of Redilast 3400's.



As far as I know, the predator will take both flat and button top 18650's. As far as width is concerned, you've nothing to worry about, either. To give an example, my AW 2900mah 18650 can shake around inside. Just had to put a label on it to stop the shaking so I'm guessing it'll take hi-cap 18650s too.

Hth.


----------



## tallyram (Nov 25, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> As far as I know, the predator will take both flat and button top 18650's. As far as width is concerned, you've nothing to worry about, either. To give an example, my AW 2900mah 18650 can shake around inside. Just had to put a label on it to stop the shaking so I'm guessing it'll take hi-cap 18650s too.
> 
> Hth.


Thank you!


----------



## atxlight (Nov 25, 2012)

Any preferred vendors for Armytek? I have seen a couple different sources (Armyteks site, goinggear) but wondering who offers the most customization options (for body/LED) when ordering? Specifically the Predator.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 26, 2012)

atxlight said:


> Any preferred vendors for Armytek? I have seen a couple different sources (Armyteks site, goinggear) but wondering who offers the most customization options (for body/LED) when ordering? Specifically the Predator.



Shop.armytek.com offers customization, I think


----------



## atxlight (Nov 26, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Shop.armytek.com offers customization, I think



What about the Predator G2 (XP-G2) version, or other variants (ei high CRI, etc) which I don't see offered on shop.armytek. Thoughts?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Nov 26, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Not to the public and not in English. The project papers are in Dutch.
> The research is mostly done by a team of teachers on the Police Academy during a 5 year period with about 1000 police students and officers.
> 3 types of lessons, about 60% of the time in Hand to Hand, 30% in Car and Room-entry prcedures, 10% on the shooting range.
> Also over a time periode of 5 years under real live conditions during work, with several different types of light.
> ...


I'm curious what your affiliation is. Are you a police officer yourself, or are you the one selling the flashlight?

I also wonder how many police officers actually use their strobe light in the field, and how many sit through a day of training, say, "That's nice," and leave it in the locker.

Needless to say, the idea of a "tactical" strobe remains a controversial topic.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 26, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> Shop.armytek.com offers customization, I think



It still hasn't been updated


----------



## TMedina (Nov 26, 2012)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> I'm curious what your affiliation is. Are you a police officer yourself, or are you the one selling the flashlight?
> 
> I also wonder how many police officers actually use their strobe light in the field, and how many sit through a day of training, say, "That's nice," and leave it in the locker.
> 
> Needless to say, the idea of a "tactical" strobe remains a controversial topic.



Controversial in the US - apparently they have decided otherwise.

It might be a good idea to split the Eden TDL posts into a separate thread to keep from derailing the topic.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Nov 26, 2012)

TMedina said:


> Controversial in the US - apparently they have decided otherwise.


That's why I was curious about his affiliation -- for instance, does he have a financial interest in promoting tactical strobe training? -- and how many officers actually use that training in the field on a regular basis.

And I agree, this discussion might be a good candidate for a thread split.


----------



## lightdelight (Nov 26, 2012)

Has anyone compared the newer and older versions of the predator?


----------



## Lucky Duck (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been wondering that myself. Anybody have a Predator w/ a XPG & and one w/ a XP-G2? Perhaps some beam shots!


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have the V1.2. There are 3 predators, V1, V1.2 and V2. They all have the same throw, except they don't produce the V1 because it was replaced with the V1.2 with upgraded CPUs and electronics. The V2 is practically the same performance wise, but it has a slightly more armored build and a cigar ring with a non tail standing tailcap, like the ones on the the Viking series which I do have as well.

Apparently they were going to send a Barracuda for review but I haven't heard from them since months ago. I really hope they didn't go bankrupt or anything.

Cheers


----------



## Optic Nerve (Nov 26, 2012)

Grizzlyb said:


> Yes,
> Since 2007 we, Police Academie Amsterdam, developed a Tactical Light that comes on in Strobe allways.
> Together with a University and other Specialized Institutes we extensively tested and trained with over thousend police students.
> Early 2012 the Tactical Lights where ready and steadily police officers in Holland are equipped with it.
> ...



I am really glad you chimed into this thread. I am very interested in what you have to say. It really seems to me that when people do not agree with something, they immediately get defensive and start asking about someone's affiliation. This forum is about exchanging ideas and information. I always thought the strobe function got my attention. If the strobe was too fast or too slow it did not affect me as much as if what you are talking about in the 15-18 htz range. I always felt the strobe that was on the original Novatac had the perfect frequency to disrupt someones vision/motor function. Why do i say this? Faster or slower strobes on other flashlights just didn't affect me very much. The Novatac did. If i go into a dark room a shine the flashlight on the wall and start the strobe with the Novatac, I would see a negative image of my retina on the wall. It was't really on the wall but seemed like it. Now , I am assuming the Novatac has the 15-18htz strobe. I am just assuming. I like the fact that one can control the strobe frequency with the Armytek. By the way the flashlight looks like a Sunwayman TC20. I know you said the tailcap was a sunwayman, but did they help out in developing the rest of the flashlight too?


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 27, 2012)

atxlight said:


> What about the Predator G2 (XP-G2) version, or other variants (ei high CRI, etc) which I don't see offered on shop.armytek. Thoughts?



I ordered mine from hkequipment.net. They offer different kinds of preds there. Great customer support, too!


----------



## jenskh (Nov 27, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> I have the V1.2. There are 3 predators, V1, V1.2 and V2. They all have the same throw, except they don't produce the V1 because it was replaced with the V1.2 with upgraded CPUs and electronics. The V2 is practically the same performance wise, but it has a slightly more armored build and a cigar ring with a non tail standing tailcap, like the ones on the the Viking series which I do have as well.
> 
> Apparently they were going to send a Barracuda for review but I haven't heard from them since months ago. I really hope they didn't go bankrupt or anything.
> 
> Cheers


The Predator 2.0 comes with several leds. According to "Blue Led" in this tread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-18650-quot-Thrower-quot-lt-100-TD15-stolen-( the Predrator with the new XP-G2 led has close to double throw (measured as [email protected]) compared to the old XPG version. I have just ordered this XP-G2 version


----------



## firelord777 (Nov 27, 2012)

jenskh said:


> The Predator 2.0 comes with several leds. According to "Blue Led" in this tread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-18650-quot-Thrower-quot-lt-100-TD15-stolen-( the Predrator with the new XP-G2 led has close to double throw (measured as [email protected]) compared to the old XPG version. I have just ordered this XP-G2 version



Thanks! I never knew that


----------



## Up All Night (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe the XP-G2 equipped Predator 2.0 is only available in a 1C tint. The original XP-G R5 is available in different tint bins. I did a head-to-head between a Predator XP-G R5 1C and my Lumintop TD-15 this past summer(in-store) and the 1C tint of the Predator is very cool, I would actually call it blue. It was noticeable before I pulled out the Lumintop, which has a nice white tint. Search "Predator Tints", the shots you'll see of the 1C tint are very accurate to what I observed first hand. I don't mind cool, but this was a little too much for me. I tested all of the store stock, I think three pieces and they were all indentical.
Very nice torch, well built, wanted to bring it home. I just couldn't get past the tint! Whether or not XP-G2 1C presents itself in the same manner, I can't say. I would imagine it's similar. 
Some feedback from XP-G2 1C owners would be appreciated, I do like this flashlight!


----------



## jenskh (Nov 28, 2012)

I will probably receive my Predator XP-G2 1C in a few days. I certainly hope it is not bluish. I see on Armytek's site that they say 5500 K for the XPG R5 version and 5000 K for the XP-G2 version, so that give me some hope. The light is also available in neutral: ArmyTek Predator G109.01 v2.0 Cree XP-G2 R4 5B1 5/24 Neutral LED Flashlight Bk


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 28, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> I believe the XP-G2 equipped Predator 2.0 is only available in a 1C tint. The original XP-G R5 is available in different tint bins. I did a head-to-head between a Predator XP-G R5 1C and my Lumintop TD-15 this past summer(in-store) and the 1C tint of the Predator is very cool, I would actually call it blue. It was noticeable before I pulled out the Lumintop, which has a nice white tint. Search "Predator Tints", the shots you'll see of the 1C tint are very accurate to what I observed first hand. I don't mind cool, but this was a little too much for me. I tested all of the store stock, I think three pieces and they were all indentical.
> Very nice torch, well built, wanted to bring it home. I just couldn't get past the tint! Whether or not XP-G2 1C presents itself in the same manner, I can't say. I would imagine it's similar.
> Some feedback from XP-G2 1C owners would be appreciated, I do like this flashlight!



I have the r5 1c and it's really white, I'd say the 5500k is very accurate in my sample. Maybe slightly warmer, even. Makes my klarus xt2c a tad on the bluish side.


----------



## tallyram (Nov 28, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> I have the r5 1c and it's really white, I'd say the 5500k is very accurate in my sample. Maybe slightly warmer, even. Makes my klarus xt2c a tad on the bluish side.


I just received the Predator v2 with XP-G2 R5/1C. The 1C tint is very pleasing IMO. It looks to be just barely to the warm side of pure white. Finally got it programmed to my liking, for the time being. So many options, but what an awesome light! The beam is excellent. Tight spot with a generous amount of spill around it. I have mine programmed with the following outputs: 

Line 1: .1 Lm/5 Lm/100Lm/568Lm With Memory

Line 2: Medium strobe/slow strobe/slowest strobe No Memory


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 28, 2012)

tallyram said:


> I just received the Predator v2 with XP-G2 R5/1C. The 1C tint is very pleasing IMO. It looks to be just barely to the warm side of pure white. Finally got it programmed to my liking, for the time being. So many options, but what an awesome light! The beam is excellent. Tight spot with a generous amount of spill around it. I have mine programmed with the following outputs:
> 
> Line 1: .1 Lm/5 Lm/100Lm/568Lm With Memory
> 
> Line 2: Medium strobe/slow strobe/slowest strobe No Memory



Congrats on your purchase and I'm glad you like it

Mine's programmed like so:
Line 1:
+ Max 
+ 50%
+ ~8 lumens
With full stabilization and no memory so it comes on in full blast 

Line 2:
+ .1 firefly
+ 1.5 firefly
+ 5 lumens
+ beacon
+ fast strobe
With step stabilization and memory. I call this my survival mode


----------



## Grizzlyb (Nov 29, 2012)

Optic Nerve said:


> I know you said the tailcap was a sunwayman, but did they help out in developing the rest of the flashlight too?


(sorry, I don't want to hyjack the thread again,) 
Yes they did  , we asked some mayor Manufactors to help us build a light to our needs. Only Sunwayman helped. (it suprised us how arrogant many Manufactors have become.)

We didn't want a light that manufactors tell us that we need, and that is the best for us. (That is something we can and will decide for our selves.) 
We wanted something we tacticaly needed. No manufactor had it, so we had it build. 
Strange that no one thought about it earlyer. Simple and effective.


----------



## eg1977 (Dec 5, 2012)

hkequipment is selling XML Predators.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Dec 5, 2012)

eg1977 said:


> hkequipment is selling XML Predators.



Looks like fun. Neutral XPG2 also.


----------



## jenskh (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got my Predator XP-G2 1C. The tint is pure white. I normally prefer more neutral tints, but I like this. I also like the default settings of the light, so I have not tried any programming yet. I find it very simple and intuitive to use. I really like the feel of the shape and surface of the light. Yes there is some love for Armytek here.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Dec 6, 2012)

jenskh said:


> I just got my Predator XP-G2 1C. The tint is pure white. I normally prefer more neutral tints, but I like this. I also like the default settings of the light, so I have not tried any programming yet. I find it very simple and intuitive to use. I really like the feel of the shape and surface of the light. Yes there is some love for Armytek here.



Agreed about the tint. What I don't like about cold tints is the back scatter reflections from the beam. The Armytek choice of reflector and variable brightness levels make this cool tint beam perfect.


----------



## RTJ (Dec 7, 2012)

Krzyshng said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but what brand or model of holster this is? Any other alternatives or similar products? I've been using the Surefire v70 speed holster but it only allows for bezel up and cannot accept a light with a cigar ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



The holsters are from ESP.


----------



## HaileStorm (Dec 9, 2012)

eg1977 said:


> hkequipment is selling XML Predators.



[email protected], I knew I bought too soon! Any idea how these xmls throw compared to the xpg2? 760lm seems a lot compared to 558lm...


----------



## busseguy (Dec 9, 2012)

HaileStorm said:


> [email protected], I knew I bought too soon! Any idea how these xmls throw compared to the xpg2? 760lm seems a lot compared to 558lm...








I was about to ask something similar. I am looking at buying a predator with the XPG-2 but on armyteks website it says it throws 300 meters, but a couple other websites I checked, it only shows it throws about 250 meters. 

Anyone know the truth??.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 9, 2012)

The truth? It throws like there's no tomorrow


----------



## The_Driver (Dec 9, 2012)

Has anybody recently tried to order one with a high-cri XP-G? I want one with one of those and I watn the V2.
The only places I have found it are from Armytek directly (in the Marketplace, not in their web shop) and in a russian flashlight shop.


----------



## Kaban (Dec 9, 2012)

I absolutely love my Armytek Predator 1.2

It's easily one of my favorite lights.


----------



## firelord777 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, I am in love with mine, feels like my companion that will always be there wherever I go


----------



## tobrien (Dec 10, 2012)

firelord777 said:


> Yeah, I am in love with mine, feels like my companion that will always be there wherever I go



this.


----------



## tallyram (Dec 10, 2012)

My edc is a Jetbeam rrt01. For some reason I always feel guilty for not taking my Predator with me. Every time I use it I just get that feeling of confidence, like no matter what this light won't let me down! Love the beam and throw that this light slings! Very, very versatile. So many programming options. I'm really glad I bought it!


----------



## sbbsga (Jan 4, 2013)

New Armytek's? Smart-series, Partner-series and Wizard which is an angle light. All with TIR optics according to the specifications. They look awesome so far.

http://armytek.com/products/flashlights/


----------



## Onthelightside (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if those ESP holsters fit the V2 predator? 



> I was about to ask something similar. I am looking at buying a predator with the XPG-2 but on armyteks website it says it throws 300 meters, but a couple other websites I checked, it only shows it throws about 250 meters.
> 
> Anyone know the truth??.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dator-G2-V2-0-and-Predator-X-V2-0-dual-Review

Just found this review and he shows the beam differences quite well. If you want throw XP-G2 it up.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking in-to the predator XP-G2 right now. Hope I can find a dealer who sells it here


----------



## HaileStorm (Jan 7, 2013)

I've already posted at this question at this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/352282

I chanced upon armytek.com and it states there that the Predator XP-G2 V2 are rated at 640lm. I bought my Predator XP-G2 V2 last Nov. 1, 2012 and it stated in the site and in the manual that it is rated at 568lm. 

So which is the real output of this light? I'm hoping those with the early versions of the xp-g2 models can chime in with regards to this. Thanks.


----------



## Lightingman (Jan 7, 2013)

I love mine, but there are a few flaws with the programing after you bang it around. The light will sometimes get stuck on a certain brightness, and will if you rifle through the settings fast enough eventually show a brightness not programed into it. It is rare, and as long as you don't do as I explained, then you will never have an issue. I do love mine, but I just have other lights that I deem as more useful. I have also had mine on for almost 3 months on 0.1 Lm. It just sits in on mode at the top of my book shelf.



Disclaimer: This disclaimer is for you not me............Don't argue with trying to prove I don't know the programming. I know the programing inside and out. I have owned mine for a while, and know all about how to save the settings and all.


----------



## HaileStorm (Jan 10, 2013)

You might have the one before v1.2. There is a known glitch with the first version, I think it's stated in selfbuilt's review of the Pred.


----------



## Optic Nerve (Jan 31, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Kaban (Feb 3, 2013)

sbbsga said:


> New Armytek's? Smart-series, Partner-series and Wizard which is an angle light. All with TIR optics according to the specifications. They look awesome so far.
> 
> http://armytek.com/products/flashlights/



I saw this also when I was on their site a few days ago. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Feb 3, 2013)

busseguy said:


> I was about to ask something similar. I am looking at buying a predator with the XPG-2 but on armyteks website it says it throws 300 meters, but a couple other websites I checked, it only shows it throws about 250 meters.
> 
> Anyone know the truth??.



This actually depends on which "version" of the v2 you find. I didn't know this before buying, but they have at least two levels of maximum output for the XP-G2 R5 LED. Mine is the lower max output (something like 568 lumens instead of 670, with a correspondingly shorter throw). If you order directly from Armytek, you shouldn't have a problem (an Armytek rep told me via email that the tailcap current on mine should be 1.5A, and that the 670 lumen version should have 2.1A, if I remember correctly).

It's a great light - super high quality, killer features, highly programmable - but I wish I'd known to look out for these multiple versions within the v2, XP-G2 R5 category (I would've gladly paid a little more to be sure to get the higher output, but now I feel a bit soured by there being no mention of this anywhere from Armytek - my manual literally had a sticker placed over the output table to modify the figures).


----------

